# Can't send a pm today



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Can't seem to send a pm today? Comes up with a board error. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Can't seem to send a pm today? Comes up with a board error. Any ideas?


Hi, Jut sent you a test PM, can you reply ?
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are you by any chance including phone smileys in the message? Only use native forum smileys.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Are you by any chance including phone smileys in the message? Only use native forum smileys.


Hi John, Had PMs from Ian & smileys was the prob. So now solved.
Hoggy.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thanks guys, emojis was the prob


----------

